# Carbon Re-inforced 3d-Printed Parts for TT-Mk1



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

In these troubled times, 
& working from home + other tedious but necessary things...
and having a bank of fancy 3d printers & engineering, CNC Plastic cutting / Plasma Cutting / Laser Cutting facilities to hand...

I wondered if I could put these facilities to use instead of sitting on my big arse & getting fatter, 
make a few pennies at the same time & produce some useful parts for our Brethren here at some appealing prices to enable us to bring these magic little cars to their factory finish glory.

So, if any one has ideas of items that an be 3D printed in Carbon Reinforced plastic, Plasma Cut sheet metal or Acrylic parts, or Resin Cast Moulded items, then lets get our heads together.
I have my CAD engineer at the end of the phone to send pictures & drawings to for conversion into 3d Printable files or CNC cut patterns, so while i am paying him to sit on his butt at home I can get him to CAD up anything that needs doing.

*The aim is two-fold...*
1- get us some TT bits we need, & prices as low as possible - keep us busy & not bored, so we can afford to tinker.
2- allow me to make a crust to justify the effort & manage to stay alive'ish & pay my guys thru the Covid-19 period.

Normally, my business manufactures CNC desk-top engravers, CNC Plasma Cutting Tables, Swanky 3d Printers, Laser Engravers.... as well as manufacturing fixtures & mouldings.

As long as these parts cover costs & post, I'm happy & gets me away from the Television set.

*Current parts include...*
Rear Cubby Box Latches,
Carbon Printed deeper Radio flip covers to allow for assorted radio brands,
Pretty T-Shift Leather wrapped Gear-Knobs,
Bonnet/Hood Intake duct for Cone Filters - Air Intake (still refining this part)
Window wind deflectors (coupe only - still refining this part)

if anyone has any (sensible) Ideas of other parts they need or think may be viable to produce - lets hear it.

I've heard all the jokes before, like cans of "instant-engine-rebuild" & such lol, but there are probably various fixings, clips etc that are silly prices normally that we need & can be cheaply reproduced.

Penny for your thoughts Guys.

Regards.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Got any photo's of the radio covers, mine won't close with my head unit


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

HideHi - good idea, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] will try and get the thinking cap on, but
not a lot of grey matter left at the moment. So give us a tick
and well get the wheels rolling.

I like you thinking though - as my old granny used to say -
"The Devil makes work for idle hands" :roll:

Best regards - miTTzee :wink:

...


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

Affordable cup holders. 8)

Guessing your contacts didn't get back to you regarding the ventilators. Very frustrating as you're trying to help.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Definitely the cubby box latches, those things are the bane of my life.....well irritating anyway. :roll:


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Also shims for bottom hinges on doors to counter door drop...


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Get some rear arch spats on the menu too !


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Resin strut top covers.....


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

If you could get someone to lend you a set of oem mud flaps to copy, you'd have plenty of takers.....


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

What about replacement roof strips ( without the roof bar openings) made out of an inert material that can be painted and last forever?

I'm going to bed now.....all excited.


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

2nd on the mud flaps. How about a spoiler extension you can't buy from OSIR anymore? 
How about a proper battery 'kill switch' that fits into a TT engine bay to stop the parasitic power drain? The Chinese ones are 'junk' and don't fit properly.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Another vote for mud flaps from me.
Need to include fixing clips too.
Vin number, (in scuttle), window. 
Mac.


----------



## BadgerTT (Nov 16, 2019)

Chubby hole latches would be fantastic. Under tray 'deflectors' perhaps.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Baalthazaar said:


> Also shims for bottom hinges on doors to counter door drop...


This.
A guy used to do it local but I missed the boat.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Vent Gauge rings?
I already have the an STL file for these that you can have


----------



## EG-nath (Apr 2, 2020)

great idea and fair play for offering it on here

i used to dabble in solidworks for a previous job so if anyone wants something basic knocking up (*** packet drawing into 3D solid part) im happy to help where i can


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

-No idea about limitation on materials and colours but plenty takers for a 2-din centre console.

-And mudflaps of course, as was said already.

-Clearcorners would probably need a heated mold to be fabricated so not possible I guess.

-And what about this thingy (this used to be cheaply available from Audi but not anymore). 1 min job to replace.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Excellent response Gents, & very encouraging too.

***Cubby Box Latches* - pics to follow

***Deep Radio Flap* - Pics to follow

***Strut Top Covers* - YES, can do, I will model some up this week after I have looked at my Coupe & seen what we need to do.

***Decent Cup Holder* - I have meddled with this before... and the best result was a meld of an existing unit & a printed part to easy fit to the prop shaft tunnel - will come back to this.

***Vent VeBezels - PM me please Essex2Visuvesi*

**The Fan control knob insert.... I can do that one for sure & would cast it in Amber Resin as a push fit... - will pull a spare to bits & do this.

***Power Kill Switch* - my car is a victim of the power drain over a few weeks - I will look into this AND a Fixing Mount for it for it can be a simple fit.

***Under-Tray spray deflectors* - I have some OEM ones to copy - can do this.

***Roof Rail Strips* - I have not had this problem yet - but will explore options.

**I also have MANY spare Headlamp units here also to play with, & keen to explore *replacement Plastic-Lenses* too.

***Mudflaps*.... I found some on Amazon that "could be made to fit" after a lot of trimming & messing about, so I could create some trimming templates cheaply & share the Amazon link for the correct variant to buy.

***Rear Valence Air Slats/Splitters*.... I modified some that originally fitted a Vauxhall Astra (yuk) & made a mould so they will fit the TT Rear Valence & place 4 between the Exhaust pipes... they look pretty, but are not "in-youre-face" & look correct for the vehicle.

**I also found some slim *Carbon Effect wheel arch extensions* from Flea-Bay, that prevent significant road dirt spray on the vehicle sides of the vehicle, as I'm running 18" wheels with 245 tyres & hub spacers.

** Thanks to *EG-nath* for the Solid-Works CAD offer to us.... this will be useful I'm sure.

***Silk-Man* - please explain Clear-Corners AND 2-din Centre Console ? - I'm not understanding these.

Keep the ideas Coming, & I will get busy this coming week.
I will get some pics up soon, if some one knows how to do this & can do it for me please - I can email you the images to upload, as I have no joy loading pictures at all here.

Cheers & Stay Safe.
Grant B


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Probably not enough demand and it's a rubber seal rather than a hard item but I'm after the wiring grommet that's found in the roadster/coupe (?) boot as per this thread

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2&t=191906

I don't know where you'd get one to copy from though , all I have is a collection of pieces when mine fell apart in my hands  .


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

TT Grant said:


> Excellent response Gents, & very encouraging too.
> **The Fan control knob insert.... I can do that one for sure & would cast it in Amber Resin as a push fit... - will pull a spare to bits & do this.
> 
> **I also have MANY spare Headlamp units here also to play with, & keen to explore *replacement Plastic-Lenses* too.
> ...


Hey

Inside the headlamp unit, theres an orange plastic in front of the indicators. This is easy to remove if you take the headlight apart (its not glued in place). There was a company (OSIR) that made clear ones. You can probably make these from perspex stock (the light diffuser / diamond pattern type), which needs cutting and heat bending into shape.









My less than perfect DIY









Second
the 2-din console. Theres a guy in Germany that makes the centre console part to fit a big (its called 2-din) radio with screen. Everything fits well but you lose the ashtray. 3 colours needed, black, blue and gray.
https://tt8n.de/en

This is a very long shot and would probably need at least 2-3 prototypes to get right but since you asked for ideas...


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

silverbug said:


> Probably not enough demand and it's a rubber seal rather than a hard item but I'm after the wiring grommet that's found in the roadster/coupe (?) boot as per this thread
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2&t=191906
> 
> I don't know where you'd get one to copy from though , all I have is a collection of pieces when mine fell apart in my hands  .


If it is possible to locate the original part, then it can be re-drawn into CAD & 3d printed in rubber/Silicone for sure.
regards
Grant B


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

silkman said:


> TT Grant said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent response Gents, & very encouraging too.
> ...


Hi Silkman,
The Clear Corners are definitely some thing I can Laser off in batches if there is demand.
The Double Din console part I'm sure I can produce. 
If any one has one floating about that I can borrow for a couple of weeks, then I can get busy with these too.
What do these Double-Din mIni-consoles normally cost & see if I can do better. ?


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Double din facias for the mk1 TT are around £200. For anything else they are from £20 up

I would have one for the right price.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Dave Bowk,
I'm damned sure I can do these Double Din Fascias for a LOT less than £200... probably half that or better.

The other possibility to make them more user friendly, is to be able to create the part as a 3 piece item that allows for vynil wrapping in the users preferred colour to match their interior colours...

I am sure I can do this so the sub parts joins areas appear "intentional / meant to be" & slot together to enable easy wrapping and look the part as if OEM fitments....

There are some really nice "Leather-Look" wraps that will blend very well with the existing vehicle fitments.

If any one has one of these Double-Din fascias I can borrow for 2 or 3 weeks & I can possibly pay them for the loan of the part, I'd be grateful.

Regards
Grant B


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

TT Grant said:


> Hi Dave Bowk,
> I'm damned sure I can do these Double Din Fascias for a LOT less than £200... probably half that or better.
> 
> The other possibility to make them more user friendly, is to be able to create the part as a 3 piece item that allows for vynil wrapping in the users preferred colour to match their interior colours...
> ...


No But I do have a double din stereo in the shed if you need one for reference
I'll sort out the STL files I have and share them on my google drive


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Grant, you are going to have half the forum knocking down your door for bits, can I suggest that you include the facepalm site as well, different sort of customer if I can be that bold, but if you want to spread the net wide? I for one can't wait for cubby latches and strut tops with or without dimples...lol


----------



## EG-nath (Apr 2, 2020)

what about key fobs? i know im a carbon whore and love a carbon key fob :wink:


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

Sounds great count me in for most of the above.


----------



## Daviedd85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Unsure how big the printers are but what about v6 bumper clones or votex?


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi, great post.
+1 for the Audi TT quattro sport rear arch spats.

Kind regards,


----------



## tt180_warly (Mar 25, 2020)

Great post.

The Parcel shelf clips / brackets would be a good idea!


----------



## Andywill (Aug 29, 2017)

Silverbug, That's a good idea, I could do with some. When I get a moment I will try & create a model of it.


----------



## Andywill (Aug 29, 2017)

CAD models is done, I will get it to TT Grant.


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

infidel.uk said:


> Get some rear arch spats on the menu too !


YES 1000000% do this please!


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

*Update on Parts,*

*Parcel shelf clips* being drawn up NOW.
*Baalthazaar* had some good suggestions too, so I'm hoping to hear back re *FACEPALM* concept.

*AndyWill *has just CAD drawn the Boot Grommet for the Convertable TT cable feed, & a trial part is in Print right NOW.
if it fits OK, we can make a batch.
I was going to suggest a buyer emails me their pre-paid postal label, ensuring the correct address, PayPal say £4 for the boot grommet to me & £1 to Andy - as he drew the part & designed it... just a proposal for opinion

I have some sketches started for the *Double-Din Fascia* part, but idealy need to borrow one to get them right.
These apparently sell at £200 a chunk.
Personally I think this £200 is unacceptable, & would hope to be able to send these out at Under £100... ideally about £70 each, as this will cover the meagre materials, but mainly the mess making/moulding them & some decent packaging.
If I can print the item as a 3 part fixture, so the user can then vinyl faux-leather wrap them in a colour of their choice, this would be my preference potentially.
Also to have an adaptor plate to accept a variety of radio sizes & types.

feel free to PM me for contact details.
Regards to all.
Grant B


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

I think spats like the images I've attached would be great, also maybe end caps for the OEM cupholders? That'd be cool!


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Keith - added to the list Sir.


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

How about the Osir blades for the front grills? Pretty much unobtanium at this point.
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Please explain - OSIR Blades chap ?

These the little splitter things across the outer grilles ?

Gotta say chap.... what I would give to live in Texas & not in the UK.


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

In blue, yes the splitter things...&#8230; We have been on lockdown/work from home as well. Gas (petrol) prices have dropped like a rock, but haven't been able to really take advantage of it. Stay healthy friends, hopefully this will be behind us shortly. Our thoughts and prayers are with Boris.


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

Just a thought of a common part that's brittle, the dipstick tube?


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Andywill said:


> Silverbug, That's a good idea, I could do with some. When I get a moment I will try & create a model of it.


Cheers 



Andywill said:


> CAD models is done, I will get it to TT Grant.


Thanks , good work  .

AndyWill has just CAD drawn the Boot Grommet for the Convertable TT cable feed, & a trial part is in Print right NOW.
if it fits OK, we can make a batch.
I was going to suggest a buyer emails me their pre-paid postal label, ensuring the correct address, PayPal say £4 for the boot grommet to me & £1 to Andy - as he drew the part & designed it... just a proposal for opinion

I'm definitely up for a pair (and also possibly a pair to have as spares) if the trial fit goes well , I'd much rather fit something that fits than cobble a repair with mastic etc.

Thanks all. 8)


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

SamDorey said:


> Just a thought of a common part that's brittle, the dipstick tube?


Not sure you could build them for the price you can buy replacements for
I replaced mine recently and the part was less than a fiver delivered


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> SamDorey said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought of a common part that's brittle, the dipstick tube?
> ...


In which case I need to do them cheaper - good Info - thank you chap


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

TT Grant said:


> Essex2Visuvesi said:
> 
> 
> > SamDorey said:
> ...


For reference:-
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Seat-Sk ... SwyWddVoxj


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks a lot mate! Also, maybe the lower v6 grill? They're an absolute nuisance to get hold of! This would be insane, god I think you're going to be a millionaire after this ahah! :lol:


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

I suspect making a million is a very long way off. "TT HERO" status could be closer though!
Mac.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Sent you over the files I have


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

If you can do a dipstick tube for £2 I will happily beta test for you, as I needed to bend my stick after fitting a ptfe inlet spacer. Which in all honesty is what you should make instead of a dipstick tube. Much easier and 30 quid odd


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Gary,
Opened the mail, but no attachments with the mail Sir.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> If you can do a dipstick tube for £2 I will happily beta test for you, as I needed to bend my stick after fitting a ptfe inlet spacer. Which in all honesty is what you should make instead of a dipstick tube. Much easier and 30 quid odd


Hi StuartDB, theres no way i can re-produce a dip-stick tube for the same or less than currently produced unfortunately.
I wish.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Yeah that's why I said about the inlet spacer


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Mil-Keith said:


> Thanks a lot mate! Also, maybe the lower v6 grill? They're an absolute nuisance to get hold of! This would be insane, god I think you're going to be a millionaire after this ahah! :lol:


Hi Keith,
the Lower V6 Grille is certainly do'able, but would need making as a printed part in 3 parts that discretely lock together, or mould the grille as one piece.
Its possible, but whether it is viable is another thing altogether ... *what are these grilles worth for a second-hand one ?*


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> Yeah that's why I said about the inlet spacer


I StuartDB....
please explain the Inlet-Spacer thing ?


----------



## Damob9k (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi Grant,

I've just bought myself a 3d printer, with the same thoughts of making a few things for my TT

Once i've got my head around how it all works and done a few simple things, i'd like to see if it's possible to make a better version of the Ford Mustang GT500 bonnet vent.

My printer (not arrived yet) will print 300x300x400 so doing a grill that's going to be around 780mm is going to be a task !

Would appreciate you're opinion on an amateur attempting to do this ? 

Cheers
Damian


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Damob9k said:


> Hi Grant,
> 
> I've just bought myself a 3d printer, with the same thoughts of making a few things for my TT
> 
> ...


Hi Damian, I will PM you shortly chap


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

TT Grant said:


> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot mate! Also, maybe the lower v6 grill? They're an absolute nuisance to get hold of! This would be insane, god I think you're going to be a millionaire after this ahah! :lol:
> ...


Either would be great! There would be ways to make it look smoother! I was watching a second hand one on eBay and it went up to £80 and I stopped watching as I couldn't afford it! So god knows!!


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

TT Grant said:


> StuartDB said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that's why I said about the inlet spacer
> ...












If you are really interested in helping the nhs that army cadet was making visors with his 3d printer 30 a day apparently (I bet it is costing his parents £100 a day)


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

TT Grant said:


> Hi Silkman,
> The Clear Corners are definitely some thing I can Laser off in batches if there is demand.
> The Double Din console part I'm sure I can produce.
> If any one has one floating about that I can borrow for a couple of weeks, then I can get busy with these too.
> What do these Double-Din mIni-consoles normally cost & see if I can do better. ?


I can definitely send you my old orange ones for modeling the clearcorners but surely there must be someone closer to you as Im in Athens, Greece. Posting isnt a problem, nor associated cost, but they may break in transit. Tell me how you want to proceed.

Takers for clearcorners? 8)


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

If you make the inlet spacer, might I suggest reworking the design to make blanking plates for the inlet and exhaust. reduces the chance of bits getting into your head when the engine is out of the car


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

silkman said:


> TT Grant said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Silkman,
> ...


The clear corners are not a problem to get... I have several headlamp units that are totally mullered I can strip down & get the dimensions for laser cutting the parts.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

The inlet spacer is to be a heat conduction shield from the cylinder head to manifold manifold ???


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey Grant, this is what I meant by door shims, doesn't even need to do both bolts the bottom one would be sufficient!

http://www.4x4direct.co.za/blog/fixing- ... ing-doors/


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

And this is what I meant for the strut tops, apologies to D.C. for pinching his photo but he does such good work. My vote would be for carbon impregnated resin with dimples..... (oem top on the right...)


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

And this being the price for just one of the side grilles for the v6....
https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Audi-TT-8N-Mk1- ... SwmAheZj4i


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

And the centre grille....

https://www.ebay.ie/itm/NEW-GENUINE-AUD ... Sw4cFd-f38


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Baalthazaar Chap,
Many thanks for the piccys of the strut-tops
Re the strut-tops, I was gonna go one further with these & use a Vent bezel as part of the moulding plug & give it more detail than the one you pictured on the Left... and make it MUCH prettier.
The extra work for the plug is only an extra hour, but the result will be sooooo much nicer.

I will stink my welding shop out this weekend with resins & other stinky stuff lol.

************

Re the V6 Lower Center Grille,
The moulding to make this large part fit will actually be virtually impossible to make by hand, due to the complexity & all the undercuts etc...
However, the side grill inserts you pictured will be relatively simple... the pic you sent did look a little small for the lower side grilles... have you got a pic of them on a car plz ?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> If you make the inlet spacer, might I suggest reworking the design to make blanking plates for the inlet and exhaust. reduces the chance of bits getting into your head when the engine is out of the car[/quote
> 
> That's a great idea but a top of a box and duct tape is great who would by this device? A TT owner would not buy one, a TT mechanic may buy one... but more likely say if you let me have one I will mention it when I do an engine out or something.
> 
> ...


----------



## scottnybottny123 (Jul 19, 2011)

How about the TTRS brake cooling ducts as shown here:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1945589

I know I'd be interested in a pair.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi scottnybottny123

I have had a peep at this concept too, & there may be an easier way to make this work with a lot less work...
I will come back to you on this.
regards
Grant B


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

TT Grant said:


> Hi Baalthazaar Chap,
> Many thanks for the piccys of the strut-tops
> Re the strut-tops, I was gonna go one further with these & use a Vent bezel as part of the moulding plug & give it more detail than the one you pictured on the Left... and make it MUCH prettier.
> The extra work for the plug is only an extra hour, but the result will be sooooo much nicer.
> ...


Can't wait....


----------



## Damob9k (Jan 10, 2018)

+ 1 for the brake cooling ducts


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Found a Climate control button cover program https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3590313


----------



## IMMUSTARD (Aug 26, 2018)

Great idea,I would be interested in a cubby hole latch & possibly a deeper radio cover


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

Some great ideas on here.

I'd like to add 2 more;

Some new modern DSG paddles (not stick-on extensions like you'll find all over eBay)

A coin pocket/cubby hole for the small area in the center tunnel behind the arm rest - I tried to fabricate something before (pictured), but without access to a 3D printer I got fed up of burning myself


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

That is an interesting idea Sir,

I am part way thru moulding some really nice Strut Top Covers with a Carbon weave & a nice raised 4 ring Audi logo under water Clear resin.
I will have the mouldings ready to show off next week.

Cubby box latches are being tweaks for pretty appearance now too.
Parcel shelf clips done & working - tweaking for appearance now

Carbon under Clear resin moulded DEEP Radio flap covers for aftermarket radio/CD players are almost done too.

I am still hoping some one has a Double-Din console I can borrow to replicate & improve on - if some one has such a thing I can borrow for a couple of weeks ?
Cheers
Grant B


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi,
Any developments with the roadster wiring grommets? :mrgreen:


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

YES, the Grommets were posted to Andy last week with some test material to see how they fitted.

It is likely that the flexi walls of the part may need to be tweaked to give enough flex.... but just awaiting a response from him


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

TT Grant said:


> YES, the Grommets were posted to Andy last week with some test material to see how they fitted.
> 
> It is likely that the flexi walls of the part may need to be tweaked to give enough flex.... but just awaiting a response from him


Brilliant thanks .
Once they're available I'll definitely be having a couple .
Cheers


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

I will Create a Face-Bug Page as per suggested by our esteemed colleague *Baalthazar* specifically for these moulded parts.

*Strut-Top-Covers*
In two days i am hoping to be pouring clear resin for the 1st main parts.
We CAD drew replicas of the dash-vent bezels - similar sized to snuggly cover the TT strut-tops & over the edges by 12mm too.
These printed bezels are printed in Carbon Reinforced plastic, then covered in a Carbon-Weave vinyl wrap.
The centre of the cover part has a 60mm bore where I am inserting a 60mm wheel centre cap 
(black with raised chromed Audi Circles).
The assembly then has a clear resin moulded dome over the whole part approx 4mm thick.
This enhances the Carbon-Weave effect vinyl wrap & the glass effect deep finish looks amazing.
I am just tinkering with a good grippy fixing to hold the part the the strut-bolt threads & supports to ensure the covers cannot pop off if driving over rough surfaces.

The *Parcel shelf lugs* have taken a slightly different turn than trying to re-produce the cruddy fixings from Audi.
These will solve the lug issue properly.

*Cubby Box Latches* have evolved a couple of times & now we have re-drawn them so as to copy the original fixing, but a lot more robust so it cannot fall to pieces as per the originals.

When i hear back from Andy re the *boot/trunk grommets*, then we can proceed further.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello All,

I'm loving this thread, Great British Ingenuity at its best, well done to all the collaborators


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

Great work! When ready if pictures are posted we can all order our goodies! Whoo! I love a bit of bling.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

I have been pondering a Name for the Face-Bug page...

I think *Black-Lab* has named it already - * Bling & Carbon* or *Audi Bling*
or just *Bling*


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

TT Grant said:


> I have been pondering a Name for the Face-Bug page...
> 
> I think *Black-Lab* has named it already - * Bling & Carbon* or *Audi Bling*
> or just *Bling*


Love it!!!!


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

TT Grant said:


> I have been pondering a Name for the Face-Bug page...
> 
> I think *Black-Lab* has named it already - * Bling & Carbon* or *Audi Bling*
> or just *Bling*


 *T*otal *T*at


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

ha ha - cheers pal - there is always ONE lol


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

TT Grant said:


> ha ha - cheers pal - there is always ONE lol


Joking, only thing i could thik of with TT


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

davebowk said:


> TT Grant said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha - cheers pal - there is always ONE lol
> ...


*T*i*T*ty Bling


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't like "Bling"
How about "TiTivation"
Mac.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

PlasticMac said:


> I don't like "Bling"
> How about "TiTivation"
> Mac.


I like it!


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi mate,what about some nice interior door pulls,dont think anybody has mentioned these,and i would be interested in a lower middle v6 grill.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

PlasticMac said:


> I don't like "Bling"
> How about "TiTivation"
> Mac.


That's a thumbs up...


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

Any updates on thes?


----------



## Bowltech04 (Nov 28, 2018)

jester225 said:


> Hi mate,what about some nice interior door pulls,dont think anybody has mentioned these,and i would be interested in a lower middle v6 grill.


That would be a good idea made in 2 halves so they just clip together


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Mil-Keith said:


> Any updates on thes?


*Keith*, you luscious bit of stuff you.... :lol:

*Todays Update.*

*Parcel shelf clips/lugs - DONE.*
The original clips that snap off the rear of the parcel shelf are now replaced with an *Insert Shelf Lug* that pushes into the slots on the tail-gate trim.
These lugs have a 30mm lip that then supports the rear of the parcel shelf & can remain in the tail Gate trim indefinitely.
There is no longer the struggle to yank the shelf from the tail-gate.

I have created a *Farce-Book page* - called *Grants Audi Bling* where I am about to load the images of the Parcel shelf with the lugs fitted.
The pics show the clips fitted.
These 2 clips are printed with Carbon reinforced Plastic (PLA) & will also have some Anti-Vibration-Felt applied, 
so they do not rattle & squeak when driving.

The clips have taken about 4 full days of design adjustments for my CAD guy, may 3d prints & adjustments to get these right.

If some one can load pictures- please PM me here with a mail address, & I can forward some images to load up.

I have no luck trying to load images here. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Once the pics are on FB (Ive sent a 'friends request for the page) I should be able to grab the images then post on here if that helps ?

Nick


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Nick,
Loading now Sir


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Magic, I'll grab 'em as soon as I see them pop up

Nick


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

There you go, they look awesome !

Nick


----------



## tt180_warly (Mar 25, 2020)

they look good & the felt should make them rattle free!

also - mine had these clips broken - would these be too difficult to replicate?


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like a lot of great stuff in the works here. I don't have FB, so following it all in this thread.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

jester225 said:


> Hi mate,what about some nice interior door pulls,dont think anybody has mentioned these,and i would be interested in a lower middle v6 grill.


I think another member has covered the handle-pull late last year, & makes a really nice leather cover.
Give *Hoggy* a poke & see if he remembers who it was.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

torqueit said:


> Looks like a lot of great stuff in the works here. I don't have FB, so following it all in this thread.


Hi Torqueit, you're not missing much by not using Farce-Book... all the bitching & back stabbing & people diving into each others private business lol - i hate it, but it is a good selling medium tho.

Have a great day Sir.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

tt180_warly said:


> they look good & the felt should make them rattle free!
> 
> also - mine had these clips broken - would these be too difficult to replicate?


These will not be so easy to re-produce for a few reasons.
The clip that locates to the Ball-Link on the tailgate is a very particular fitting, and it only locates into the parcel shelf panel with a very thin tongue.... and this tongue of plastic is very flexible by default.

I'm pondering this as I type & an idea is formulating to make this...
I will keep you posted chap.
cheers
Grant B


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

So, anyone got ideas as to what these parcel shelf lugs are worth selling for ?
1st class post & a jiffy bag will cost £2.20, anti-vibration stickies £0.65, they take about an hour to print.
Design & tinkering + multiple prints to get them right was almost a day.

any ideas what is a figure that the user will be happy with & not a rip-off, & worth doing my end.
Whats it worth to re-fit the parcel shelf again ?

Maybe £10 delivered ?


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

TT Grant said:


> torqueit said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a lot of great stuff in the works here. I don't have FB, so following it all in this thread.
> ...


Thanks for the sanity check! I've stayed away for just those perceptions. Being active here is actually a big deal for me - despite all my babble, I'm not really a social media person. :wink:


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi Grant. Thanks for putting in your time and effort. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I'm not sure what you should sell for, but I'm interested in buying.

Cheers, Sam.


----------



## Par (Feb 21, 2018)

I would happily pay £10 for the parcel shelf clips however I am another person who has so far managed to avoid facebook, will there be any other means of buying these?

Please dont make me have to sign up to facebook


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Par said:


> I would happily pay £10 for the parcel shelf clips however I am another person who has so far managed to avoid facebook, will there be any other means of buying these?
> 
> Please dont make me have to sign up to facebook


Yay to avoiding Farce-Book.
PM me & I can wizz you the Pay-Pal details. do as a purchase* NOT a gift*, then it will allow me to print a postal label from the payment for you.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Don't forget my strut tops and cubby latches...lol 8)


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Baalthazaar said:


> Don't forget my strut tops and cubby latches...lol 8)


That's what I've got my eyes on too.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

The Cubby Box Latches & Strut-Top covers will be completed in abut 4 days


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi,
Thank you very much for the effort and work.
Are you thinking to produce the Audi TT quattro sport rear arch spats?

Kind regards,


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Please , I do hope the bits can be sourced via this forum.
Another FB hater here :lol:


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Re Sports Rear Spats,
I have a pattern part that I can make some TINY adjustments, to make it a legally new part.
Must admit, I am shocked at the £230+ cost for these..
I would like to half that figure or better.

I would 3d print the initial part in a material called PETg which is totally water resistant & none degradable, then Carbon Vinyl wrap the part for the carbon effect, & then Clear Epoxy resin mould cover the whole part.

It would only be 50% as strong as the carbon part, but plenty strong enough for purpose, & last as long as the vehicle would for sure.

it will take a couple of weeks to get to this, but its a nice part to do.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Just wondering, as I like understatement, if parts such as these spats could be made without the carbon effect?
Maybe a finish/skin similar to the black plastic covers, scuttle, battery etc. More OEM, for us "originistis"
Keep up the good work either way!

Mac.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

TT Grant said:


> Re Sports Rear Spats,
> I have a pattern part that I can make some TINY adjustments, to make it a legally new part.
> Must admit, I am shocked at the £230+ cost for these..
> I would like to half that figure or better.
> ...


Great, thank you! I'm agree with PlasticMac, for those of us who seek the "originistis" I could be a good idea to produce it in a plastic that allow to paint in same TT color we have.

Kind regards,


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> TT Grant said:
> 
> 
> > Re Sports Rear Spats,
> ...


I'd be happy with a paint friendly finish too.

Mac.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

silverbug said:


> Please , I do hope the bits can be sourced via this forum.
> Another FB hater here :lol:


*The trouble Face Book creates*, with access to people details & others digging into peoples private lives.

*I remember the days when people would simply TALK to each other...*

Now it's.... He said that She said that some one else said that you are a tosser....
so I'm gonna hate you forever now, because we don't actually know what was said by who !!
Like, ya know what I mean, innit !

I hate it all.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Great, thank you! I'm agree with PlasticMac, for those of us who seek the "originistis" I could be a good idea to produce it in a plastic that allow to paint in same TT color we have.

Kind regards,[/quote]

Thats a good idea chap - and easie,r & save time & money for me & a buyer for sure.
much better idea me thinks.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

TT Grant said:


> Re Sports Rear Spats,
> I have a pattern part that I can make some TINY adjustments, to make it a legally new part.
> Must admit, I am shocked at the £230+ cost for these..
> I would like to half that figure or better.
> ...


I'll have a set of them too, paintable finish tho , bankrupted...lol


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

TT Grant said:


> Great, thank you! I'm agree with PlasticMac, for those of us who seek the "originistis" I could be a good idea to produce it in a plastic that allow to paint in same TT color we have.
> 
> Kind regards,


Thats a good idea chap - and easie,r & save time & money for me & a buyer for sure.
much better idea me thinks.[/quote]

Glad to read that you like it 

Regards,


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

I'd certainly be in line for a set of the spats 

Nick


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

This all sounds exciting! Any news on cup holder end caps? And whether the v6 lower grill would ever be possible?


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Mil-Keith said:


> This all sounds exciting! Any news on cup holder end caps? And whether the v6 lower grill would ever be possible?


The lower Grille is possible, but will not be happening this month tho.

The cup holder is a YES, for end caps AND a complete unit that would be very difficult to tell apart from the real OEM item.
The cup holder is one of next weeks projects Keith.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

TT Grant said:


> Mil-Keith said:
> 
> 
> > This all sounds exciting! Any news on cup holder end caps? And whether the v6 lower grill would ever be possible?
> ...


im in for the cup holder,and very interested in the v6 lower grill


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Cup holder end caps? Brilliant I'll have one of them tooo.......


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Great to see progress. I'll hold off for a bit until you have enough parts made up so I can get a bunch of things in one shipment. I don't do FaceBook either, but will go there to see the list of items you have ready. Just put a link somewhere. Brainstormed the battery kill switch yet?


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

TT Grant said:


> *The trouble Face Book creates*, with access to people details & others digging into peoples private lives.
> 
> *I remember the days when people would simply TALK to each other...*
> 
> ...


My views exactly :lol: .
Even though I detest it  , have just gone onto FB but can't find a page called Grants Audi Bling ?
Is it definitely live?


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi SilverBug,

try this Link......

Grants Audi Bling
https://www.facebook.com/autob.itzuk.9


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

JoeKan said:


> Great to see progress. I'll hold off for a bit until you have enough parts made up so I can get a bunch of things in one shipment. I don't do FaceBook either, but will go there to see the list of items you have ready. Just put a link somewhere. Brainstormed the battery kill switch yet?


Good morning friend,
I have found a pretty good & chunky battery kill switch, normally used in Rally-Cross vehicles that is good for 200 Amps.
I will order a few in & then created a tough fixing bracket & protection (short Circuit) housing, so it can be located/clipped neatly on the battery case somewhere.

I will draw up another clip that will discretely hide the big key for this switch, so it is disguised as an OEM fixture in the engine bay too, so the key does not get lost.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

TT Grant said:


> Hi SilverBug,
> 
> try this Link......
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I'm now logged into FB (appears I wasn't before  ) but all I can see is a page with a yellow TT coupé .
Do I need to be a friend to view?
I normally avoid like the plague adding friends :mrgreen: .
Told you I hated FB :lol: .


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Yes - send a friend request.
Currently it is just showing the details of the parcel shelf parts, but once you are a FRIEND, you will get alerts when new items are loaded to the page.

I too loathe Farce-Book, & would sooner have a full rectal endoscopy than use Face-Book.... but unfortunately Farce-Book is an essential free sales platform
regards
Grant B


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

TT Grant said:


> Yes - send a friend request.
> Currently it is just showing the details of the parcel shelf parts, but once you are a FRIEND, you will get alerts when new items are loaded to the page.
> 
> I too loathe Farce-Book, & would sooner have a full rectal endoscopy than use Face-Book.... but unfortunately Farce-Book is an essential free sales platform
> ...


Having had the invasive medical procedure you refer to, a couple of times, I rather join FB, to be honest. Although, so far I haven't!
Mac.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Yeah, I had it.... the amusing bit is describing the farting afterwards to some one who has never had this un-enviable procedure lol


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Farting with the full orchestra


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

TT Grant said:


> Yes - send a friend request.
> Currently it is just showing the details of the parcel shelf parts, but once you are a FRIEND, you will get alerts when new items are loaded to the page.
> Grant B


Thanks , have just done so


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

PlasticMac said:


> Having had the invasive medical procedure you refer to, a couple of times, I rather join FB, to be honest. Although, so far I haven't!
> Mac.


Dunno about that - "slept" through all of my procedures, and that was getting it from both ends! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Think the problem with FB is it's the bad dream you can never wake up from/escape from


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

TT Grant said:


> JoeKan said:
> 
> 
> > Great to see progress. I'll hold off for a bit until you have enough parts made up so I can get a bunch of things in one shipment. I don't do FaceBook either, but will go there to see the list of items you have ready. Just put a link somewhere. Brainstormed the battery kill switch yet?
> ...


Regarding the KILL switch - I've tried looking into it recently, and acquired this:
https://www.amazon.ca/Universal-Disconn ... 54&sr=8-14

It is meant for a negative terminal(-), as the positive(+) is a bit larger. The problem is that in the TT, the NEG is near the headlight wiring so it is cramped in there and I'm leary of wiring rubbing or compromised access to the headlight. The worse problem is the TT NEG cable has limited ability to twist, so the offset post needs to be vertical as well, like on the battery. A horizontal post creates an awkward twist to the cable, if doable.

On this KILL switch, I Was thinking of spreading the the NEG mount to fit the POS end, as there is more room on the engine side, but again the awkward twist on the POS cable. As well, the terminal on this remote mount is tapered so it's made to fit Asian battery cables and not Euro/NA battery cables.

So if you can come up with a fairly nondescript mount that tucks in under the battery cover, I'm all in. Don't rush it... let's think it through though for an elegant solution.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Wile I had my car apart to replace the roof I noticed something interesting
On the roadster, the space where the rear speakers are installed has quite a bit of space. Should be possible to fit a speaker larger than the stock 3.5"
I'm going to model the current adaptor plate and see if I can get something bigger to fit
Would this be something you guys would be interested in?


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Wile I had my car apart to replace the roof I noticed something interesting
> On the roadster, the space where the rear speakers are installed has quite a bit of space. Should be possible to fit a speaker larger than the stock 3.5"
> I'm going to model the current adaptor plate and see if I can get something bigger to fit
> Would this be something you guys would be interested in?


Quite possibly, if we can help


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

Got my parcel shelf lugs today. Look amazing. Cheers Grant. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Sam.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

most welcome Sam.... an annoying issue solved.
re the remains of the original lugs on the rear of the parcel shelf....
- gently saw them off flush (with a hack-saw) with the edge of the shelf, or twist off with pliers... trimming/sawing them off will deliver a cleaner result.

Press the clips home into the window trim & the shelf will now snuggly sit of the new brackets.
regards
Grant B


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii (May 11, 2018)

Il have the cupholder end caps too please when you get around to it....

Pm me with the PayPal details please 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

TT Grant said:


> most welcome Sam.... an annoying issue solved.
> re the remains of the original lugs on the rear of the parcel shelf....
> - gently saw them off flush (with a hack-saw) with the edge of the shelf, or twist off with pliers... trimming/sawing them off will deliver a cleaner result.
> 
> ...


Will defiantly have to do that over the weekend. Thank you.  
I'll also be interested in the up holders end cap.

Sam.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Sam & friends here...
I have found a suitable ready made cup holder, & with a little work & additions, it will be virtually identical to the expensive & rare OEM cup holder.
I will come back with some piccys soon.
regards to all
Grant B


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

TT Grant said:


> Hi Sam & friends here...
> I have found a suitable ready made cup holder, & with a little work & additions, it will be virtually identical to the expensive & rare OEM cup holder.
> I will come back with some piccys soon.
> regards to all
> Grant B


Im also wanting the cupholder Grant so will be nice to see a pic


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello Grant,

I'm also interested in the look of the cup holders & the top mount covers!

Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Many thanks Jim,
Strut-Top Covers should be sorted this week


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

TT Grant said:


> Many thanks Jim,
> Strut-Top Covers should be sorted this week


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

Great that you're doing own cup holders!!

I'm excited for the OEM Cup holder end caps!


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi Grant.

What's the latest on the parts? Been waiting excitedly for the weekend. :lol:

Sam.


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Black grill badge rings!!!! Can't get them anywhere you would sell a lot of them I'm sure! :wink:


----------



## Par (Feb 21, 2018)

Another thumbs up for the parcel shelf clips from me 

Very impressed with the quality, easy to fit and work very well to solve a niggling problem, looking forward to seeing what other parts are offered.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Why not add a throttle body flange for WMI fitment? It needs to be about 12mm thick, with a threaded hole probably m10? I could check, it you're interested in doing it. I wonder whether a carbon printed blob of plastic would need giant o-rings or gaskets?


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Whats your biggest build area? I've been working on an adaptor ring to fit and 8" Sub into the stock roadster location


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Winter20vt said:


> Black grill badge rings!!!! Can't get them anywhere you would sell a lot of them I'm sure! :wink:


Definitely do these... 
I will get a sample to look at... I'm presuming these are available in silver'chrome normally ?

I was having ideas of doing a BLACK rear Audi 0000 Badge & a Black TT logo too


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> Why not add a throttle body flange for WMI fitment? It needs to be about 12mm thick, with a threaded hole probably m10? I could check, it you're interested in doing it. I wonder whether a carbon printed blob of plastic would need giant o-rings or gaskets?


Please explain the WMI abbreviation please.. ??

The carbon printed plastic is good for about 145'c before it starts to gently soften, so underbonnet bits may benefit from being moulded Carbon-Fibre & Resin


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

the print area on my available machines is 310 x 310 max width print area, but i can do 420 x 420 if pushed, but this machine is usually very busy, as is the 600x300 machine due to large size.

If you can get the CAD/STL file for the adaptor ring drawn up, I can print it for you.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

TT Grant said:


> StuartDB said:
> 
> 
> > Why not add a throttle body flange for WMI fitment? It needs to be about 12mm thick, with a threaded hole probably m10? I could check, it you're interested in doing it. I wonder whether a carbon printed blob of plastic would need giant o-rings or gaskets?
> ...


WMI = Water Methanol Injection


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

TT Grant said:


> the print area on my available machines is 310 x 310 max width print area, but i can do 420 x 420 if pushed, but this machine is usually very busy, as is the 600x300 machine due to large size.
> 
> If you can get the CAD/STL file for the adaptor ring drawn up, I can print it for you.


Cheers!
I'll send them over, might be something to add to the list of offerings


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

How about a "Quattro" spell out badge similar size the the Audi rings? That's would be cool!


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> TT Grant said:
> 
> 
> > the print area on my available machines is 310 x 310 max width print area, but i can do 420 x 420 if pushed, but this machine is usually very busy, as is the 600x300 machine due to large size.
> ...


I recon some people may be interested in these adaptors


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Me too.
For now I'm just going to whip up and adaptor plate that can be bonded to the existing sub Surround, but long therm would be to make a complete replacement part as the existing surround incorporates fixing points for the centre trim panel


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Mil-Keith said:


> How about a "Quattro" spell out badge similar size the the Audi rings? That's would be cool!


I Like this idea


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

What about the cup holders got any further with these yet and the v6 botton center grill.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm still itching to get my hands on those roadster wiring grommets  .


----------



## Spork (Aug 23, 2016)

Definitely interested in the rear cubby latch for roadsters! I've been driving around for the last year without the center rear panel because I hate having 50¢ jammed in the door panel.

Probably interested in spats as well, depending on what they look like.


----------



## dazzab30 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, I am interested in the cubby latches for roadsters and cup holder end caps too.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Are there any developments with the roadster boot wiring grommets please?
Thanks.


----------



## Andywill (Aug 29, 2017)

I think Grant has been very busy on other things. I am waiting for the various grommet designs to be printed to try and see which is best.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Andywill said:


> I think Grant has been very busy on other things. I am waiting for the various grommet designs to be printed to try and see which is best.


Thanks for the update  .


----------



## Roastyduck (May 1, 2020)

Stereo fascia, standard 3d print would be strong enough for that though


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Roastyduck said:


> Stereo fascia, standard 3d print would be strong enough for that though


That makes things easier for sure....
Then it can be Vinyl wrapped with leather effect to match the car interior.
OK, I will get onto this straight away.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

TT Grant said:


> Roastyduck said:
> 
> 
> > Stereo fascia, standard 3d print would be strong enough for that though
> ...


Something I have been working on is a fascia that attaches to the original (bonded, bolted or both) and then you remove the plastic that's not needed afterwards. Would this be an easier option to scan and print.
not cut the hole for the head unit yet, that could be done to suit.
The base flat plate would have a joint making it easier to print


----------



## corrado1.8t (Mar 22, 2012)

Any word on the spats please ?


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

and the cup holders,iv`e got the v6 lower grill now


----------



## Dukes72 (May 9, 2020)

Hi Grant, new TT owner here, and also in Stafford.

What about doing something with the pretty much redundant ashtray ? Is there a way to keep the cigarette lighter, and utilise the rest of the space for a flip down (or up) mobile phone holder for example ?

Anything really that makes the ashtray useful.


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

I hoped that the Audi bling site on Farcebook would have a collection of parts on display, but nothing has happened. Are there still only the rear shelf brackets? Has the idea been aborted? Was looking forward to buying some carbon bits.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Blacklab! said:


> I hoped that the Audi bling site on Farcebook would have a collection of parts on display, but nothing has happened. Are there still only the rear shelf brackets? Has the idea been aborted? Was looking forward to buying some carbon bits.


Looks like its been shelved, not a word on parts asked for must be busy with something else.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Apologies for the silence, 
I managed to get myself a dose of Covid19, which is like having concrete in your lungs & trying to breath... 
& I'm still reeling from it..
Terrible infection to say the least.
Anyway, I'm still alive & back on my feet - much to many peoples disappointment I'm sure, & recovering gently.
regards to all
Grant B


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

Sorry to hear that, but glad you are feeling better. Take it easy and look after yourself. Nothing more important than your health. Take care.


----------



## Aquacat (Jul 1, 2020)

How about the side fixings that hold the parcel shelf?


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Hope your recovery accelerates, and you're back in shape quickly.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Aquacat said:


> How about the side fixings that hold the parcel shelf?


side fixings - mmmmm, Okie, I will look into that when it stops pissing down here.


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

I will add.....

DO NOT GET Complaisant about this Civid19 thing....

Fortunately I have the constitution of an Ox & came thru it quite well compared to some.

There were times I can honestly say it was a consideration to simply give up trying to breath due to the effort & exhaustion of breathing.
The best description is akin to having your lungs half full of cement AND some fat bastard sat on your chest 24/7 for weeks.

Stay safe, & I plead with you all to still observe a 2 metre distancing rule AND do not catch this bug.
There is a huge second wave of it coming & our fabbo TT's need their owners safe to drive them.

regards to all
Grant B


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

yeah, they were some reports from wards that people were just removing their masks and dying, because you get no o2 from the gas exchange alveoli because inflamed and scared. Once your SATs go below ~86, you start to get a bit confused - it's the usual hospital story leading to old people broken hips getting out of hospital beds and falling over.

There will be a mass of people which will have COPD for life now, from permanent damage - get yourself some PIP if you still cannot do much.

best of luck with your recovery


----------



## Aquacat (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks so much TT Grant! Just saw your earlier post about recovering from covid; take it easy! Glad you made it out the other side but sounds like there's still a lot of healing left to do. Please take care!



TT Grant said:


> Aquacat said:
> 
> 
> > How about the side fixings that hold the parcel shelf?
> ...


----------



## Dublove (May 20, 2011)

Where are you based?
Where can we see the parts you make?

07586732559


----------



## TTKen (Aug 9, 2018)

I have a 3d printer but nothing as good as Carbon reinforced. Do we have a collated list of whats been requested so far?


----------



## TT Grant (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Ken & Dublove chaps,

I have a list of the goodies requested so far, unfortunately been very busy with trying to stay alive during Covid.

Cubby Latches,
Parcel Shelf Lugs & Mounts
Gauge Mount - to replace Ash-Tray
Centre Console Mount for Large Sat Nav unit.
Bonnet/Hood Scoop for Air Box Location Intake
Intake Ducts for front brakes
Wheel Arch Spats


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

out of interest what program is used to structure these? eg if someone programs a cnc with the xyz etc do they do the same with a 3D printer? can you just buy a spats program?

what would be nice would be aluminium spats  [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## STT3 (Aug 9, 2020)

TT Grant said:


> Hi Ken & Dublove chaps,
> 
> I have a list of the goodies requested so far, unfortunately been very busy with trying to stay alive during Covid.
> 
> ...


Do you have a website setup to show the parts mate?


----------

